

WordPress 2.6 released: "a more powerful CMS" - echair
http://wordpress.org/development/2008/07/wordpress-26-tyner/

======
brandnewlow
Sheesh. How long until WP, with regular, excellent upgrades surpasses Drupal,
which is loads more "powerful" but has a much slower development cycle and a
lousy, awful UI?

~~~
mechanical_fish
That would seem to depend on what you're trying to build. If you're building a
blog, or something else that fits squarely in the WordPress design space, go
ahead and use WordPress.

WP has, historically, aimed to solve different problems than Drupal. And I
would hope that WordPress doesn't try to become Drupal if the cost is
additional complexity, a slower development cycle, and less time to spend
refining the documentation and user experience. I wouldn't say that Drupal is
_more powerful_ : it's more _general-purpose_. That is often a source of
power, but it also entails being harder to design and develop, harder to use,
and _very_ hard to document -- the ecosystem is _huge_ , and diverse, and all
the modules evolve at different speeds. To the extent that WP has a tighter
focus, they should _treasure_ that feature, and maintain it wisely.

~~~
brandnewlow
Well-said. I'm coming at this from a media perspective. So the use case is
always "online magazine." Right now, I'd go with Drupal for that, since its
got features WP doesn't and much better access control. But WP is catching
up.....

~~~
Pinhole
I find "The Morning After" WP theme, a good online magazine theme.
<http://code.google.com/p/the-morning-after/>

------
dominik
Some yummy changes; particularly the Wiki-like edit tracking.

~~~
froo
The wiki-like revision tracker is extremely useful, I'm also a fan of the
"press this" feature... its just the name seems a bit odd for the
functionality.

